# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  نرم افزار مدیریت پرینتر؟

## parisa_vb

نرم افزاری نیست که بشه باهاش پرینتر رو مدیریت کرد
مثلا چند تا اکانت ساخت و به هر اکانت تعداد خاصی حق پرینت گرفتن داد؟
مثلا یوزر "a"  ده عدد پرینت بگیرد و بعد از اتمام اعتبارش نتواند بیشتر پرینت بگیرد.
کمک کنید یه برنامه کامل پیدا کنم یا حداقل روشی که بشه یه نرم افزار مثلش رو بنویسم
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## parisa_vb

چطور باید از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کنم؟؟

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

شما بهتره واسه هر کاربر یه فیلد توی بانک اطلاعاتی یا یه جایی توی رجیستری ایجاد کنید و وقتی تعداد اعمال پرینت فرد به حد نساب رسید گزینه پرینت رو واسه اون فرد غیر فعال کنید.

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

راهی که بالا گفتم واسه وقتیه که بخواهید برای یوزرهای برنامه خودتون محدودیت ایجاد کنید.(مثلا امکان چاپ گزارش رو بیش از یه حد تعیین شده ، نداشته باشند).
اما اگر می خواهید در کل سیستم عامل این امکان رو داشته باشید می تونید از نرم افزار های ویژه این کار استفاده کنید.
این یکیش

اگر بازم پیدا کردم قرار میدم.
موفق باشید

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

اینم دو تا دیگه:
http://shareme.com/details/o-k-print-watch.html
http://shareme.com/details/print-manager-plus.html

----------


## saeedzx

ببین نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت کارش همینه یعنی تنظیم پرینتر یعنی شما می توانید هر نوع مدیریتی روش داشته باشید

من خودم برنامه حسابداری مینویسم
مثلاً نسخه آزمایشی نرم افزار های من این طوری که کاربر 10 کارکتر بیشترنمیتونه وارد کنه و 10 کارکتر بیشتر نمی تونه چاپ بگیریه 
خوب درست که من در دستور می گم که 10کارکتر ذخیره کن و اگر کد فعال کننده رو دیدی دائمی ذخیره کن ولیکریستال ریپورت هم در اینجا نقش داره 
خواستی یک آموزش کلی در این رابطه بهت میدم

----------


## parisa_vb

من نمیخوام استفاده از پرینت رو در برنامه خودم اعمال کنم بلکه در کل سیستم میخوام اینکار رو انجام بدم
از این نرم افزارهایی که معرفی کردین ممنون...ولی آیا این نرم افزارها برای استفاده در محیط شبکه هستن؟؟؟
من واسه استفاده در شبکه نمیخوام.... میخوام کاربران از یک سیستم استفاده کنن و این محدودیت پرینت رو هم داشته باشن...اگه کسی با این نرم افزارها کار کرده راهنمایی کنه لطفا

----------


## noorsoft

تنها راه شما استفاده از سرویس های ویندوز سرور می باشد شما باید یکی از ورژنهای ویندوز سرور را روی کامپیوتر نصب کنین و در قسمت پرمیشن ها کاربران  مجاز به همراه روزها و ساعات دسترسی را تعریف کنید

----------


## saeedzx

سلام 

من میگم اصلاً تو چرامیخوای از نرم افزار استفاده کنی
برای این کار فقط کافی این کار رو بکنی (کلک بزنی ) 
در تعریف کردن کاربر مشخص کنی که کاربر چند تا حق پرینت داره خوب


منظور من اینکه تو در هنگام ذخیره کردن کاربر توی یک text تعداد حق چاپ رو مشخص کن و بعد text رو ذخیره کن
بعد تو قسمت چاپ این گذینه رو بالا بیار 
یعنی در form چاپ توی یک text نوش بده مثلاً 10
بعد کاربر هر وقت دکمه چاپ رو بزنه دستور چاپ اجرا بشه 
و یکی از 10 کم بشه و در اطلاعات کاربر ذخیره بشه 
text1.text=text1.text-1
خوب  توی یک تایمر هم میزاری 



> if text1.text=0 then
> Command1.Enabled = False
> else
> Command1.Enabled = true
> endif


در این صورت کاربر می تونه به همون تعداد پرینت کنه   :تشویق:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

بنده هم با پیشنهاد جناب *noorsoft* کاملا موافقم

----------


## parisa_vb

> تنها راه شما استفاده از سرویس های ویندوز سرور می باشد شما باید یکی از ورژنهای ویندوز سرور را روی کامپیوتر نصب کنین و در قسمت پرمیشن ها کاربران  مجاز به همراه روزها و ساعات دسترسی را تعریف کنید


آقای نورانیان میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین
راستش یه سری دانشجو داریم که خیلی پرینت میگیرن واسه همین میخوام یه کاری کنم که به تعداد محدود پرینت بگیرن...یعنی با این روش میشه محدودیت تعداد پرینت هم ایجاد کرد...میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین..

----------


## saeedzx

با سلام 
من رو واقعا باید ببخشید من فکر کردم شما این کار رو می خواهید روی برنامه انجام بدید

ببینید شما می خواید مثلاً یکی از دانشجویان مثلاً با نام x وارد سیستم می شه حداقل نتونه بیشتر از 10 تا دستور پریت توی شبکه رو بده درسته دیگه  :چشمک: 

خوب نسخه مدیریت کننده شبکه که با نام  net tools هم می تونی استفاده کنید


مثل این نرم افزار VMware Workstation   و     Symantec PC Anywhere

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

اگر مي تونيد تاپيك رو منتقل كنيد به بخش شبكه.
اينجا كاربرها با بحث VB اشتباه ميگيرن.

----------


## parisa_vb

شما دیدین که من حرف از شبکه بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من رو یه سیستم فقط میخوام کار کنم ...اگه بچه ها کمک کنن که  بتونم این برنامه رو با ویژوال بنویسم خیلی بهتره.......
من یه کد میخوام که بتونم پرینتر رو باهاش کنترل کنم و  برای کاربرانی که میخوان از پرینتر استفاده کنن محدودیت استفاده بزارم..اگه یه نرم افزار آماده پیدا کنم که بهتر میشه

----------


## parisa_vb

> با سلام 
> من رو واقعا باید ببخشید من فکر کردم شما این کار رو می خواهید روی برنامه انجام بدید
> 
> ببینید شما می خواید مثلاً یکی از دانشجویان مثلاً با نام x وارد سیستم می شه حداقل نتونه بیشتر از 10 تا دستور پریت توی شبکه رو بده درسته دیگه 
> 
> خوب نسخه مدیریت کننده شبکه که با نام  net tools هم می تونی استفاده کنید
> 
> 
> مثل این نرم افزار VMware Workstation   و     Symantec PC Anywhere


اصلا تاپیک رو خوندی ؟
پیشنهاد میکنم از اول این تاپیک رو 2 بار  رونویسی کنی تا بفهمی من چی خواستم..در هر صورت از اینکه سعی میکنی کمک کنی ممنون

----------


## saeedzx

ببین من هم راه این کار رو تو مدیریت شبکه بهت گفتم هم استفاده کد تو vb 
حالا چی می گی اگه نمی تونی بگون نمی‌تونم
به غیر از دوتا را کدوم می خواستی مگه ؟

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
موضوع به دو روش قابل بررسيه
1 - كنترل تعداد چاپ براي كاربران در يك شبكه ( ممكنه فقط 2 تا كامپيوتر داشته باشي يا بيشتر )
      - نصب و راه انداز يWindows Server  مثلا 2003 يا  2008  روي يك كامپيوتر ترجيحا قويتر از سايرين
      - نصب و راه اندازي سرويس Active Directory و  Print Server  روي اين كامپيوتر سرور جهت مديريت كاربران ساير
         كامپيوتر هاي شبكه و فعاليتهاي اونها در شبكه  و حتي كامپيوتر خودشون  به صورت خيلي كامل و البته 
         مديريت چاپ
      - تنظيم تك تك كامپيوترهاي كاربران براي Join   شدن به شبكه و استفاده از قدرت مديريتي Active Directory  
        براي كنترل تمامي جوانب كار كامپيوتر ها
      - اضافه كردن چاپگرها تحت مديريت سرور و تنظيم اونها
2- كنترل تعداد چاپ براي كاربران يك كامپيوتر 
      - استفاده از نرم افزارهاي مديريت چاپ كه در واقع Spooler  چاپ يا صف چاپ ويندوز رو به كنترل خودشون
         در ميارن
      - نوشتن برنامه اي كه بتونه به كمك يك بانك اطلاعاتي از كاربران ، امكانات چاپ ويندوز رو به كنترل خودش 
        در بياره
        البته نوشتن چنين برنامه اي نياز به دانش فني بالايي از طرز كار ويندوز با چاپگر و مديريت اونها  داره 
        كه بنده فعلا اطلاعاتي ازش ندارم
پيشنهاد بنده 
احتمالا شما در جايي هستيتد كه يك سايت اموزشي هست پس اگر شبكه داريد كه گزينه اول راه حل نهايي شماست ولي اگه شبكه نداريد حتما درخواست كنيد سايتتون رو شبكه كنن چون غير از مديريت چاپ امكانات فراوان ديگه اي هم در اختيارتون قرار ميده ( كنترل كابران و عدم نياز به تعويض مكرر ويندوز كامپيوتر ها و ... )




> سلام 
> 
> من میگم اصلاً تو چرامیخوای از نرم افزار استفاده کنی
> برای این کار فقط کافی این کار رو بکنی (کلک بزنی ) 
> در تعریف کردن کاربر مشخص کنی که کاربر چند تا حق پرینت داره خوب
> 
> 
> منظور من اینکه تو در هنگام ذخیره کردن کاربر توی یک text تعداد حق چاپ رو مشخص کن و بعد text رو ذخیره کن
> بعد تو قسمت چاپ این گذینه رو بالا بیار 
> ...

----------

